# Basket upgrade / tamper for Gaggia Classic 2019



## Drew (Jan 31, 2021)

Hi,

My Delonghi bean to cup machine has failed. From lurking around & my low end budget, I've gone for a Gaggia Classic 2019 & manual grinder (JX-pro) until I feel comfortable paying a lot for an electric grinder.

From out of the box, it would appear the best upgrades that I can purchase that don't cost a lot of money, would be:

(1) a new basket (e.g. VST 15g or 18g). It will be used mainly for milk based coffee (latte / cappuccino). I dont know whether ridgeless or ridged is best.

(2) a decent tamper.

I'd appreciate any suggestions for what would suit the gaggia classic. I've read the VST can be less forgiving than the OEM basket for a complete novice. like myself, given I've been using a bean to cup machine.

Thanks for any advice offered.


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

Don't worry about baskets for a while learn to use the machine first, a better tamper though is worth while motta are good and reasonable perhaps consider a distributor also. https://www.blackcatcoffee.co.uk/collections/tampers

I would put opv springs ahead of any basket upgrades too


----------



## Drew (Jan 31, 2021)

Thanks - the opv spring is next to nothing so I'll do that first.


----------



## Gav86 (Dec 10, 2020)

Agree with the above, opv mod and a tamper to start. Learn the machine then think about other mods.

I understand the IMS baskets are more forgiving than the VST. (I went for ims for that reason).


----------



## Drew (Jan 31, 2021)

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## allikat (Jan 27, 2020)

I'd heard VST were more forgiving that IMS, but your mileage will always vary.

If you want to try VST baskets, check out https://coffeehit.co.uk/products/la-marzocco-baskets for some options. La Marzocco baskets are made by VST, and they'll fit the Gaggia portafilter (tho you need a bottomless to hold the 21g). They're not run through all the checks and scans they do on their full price baskets, but still, same production line. And they ship with a £3k machine as stock so... what's not to love?

Whichever after market basket you choose, you will NEED to grind finer than with the stock. Both IMS and VST will need a better technique than the stock to get good results. Learn how your machine works first.

My first proper tamper was a generic 58mm from China care of fleabay. Got a 58.4mm coming from Black Cat this week (when my coffee order is roasted).

Top things:

Tamper, OPV springs, Decalcifier (PulyCalc or similar), Cleaner (Caffiza or PulyCaff), milk pitcher if you steam milk, scale (yagua or similar).


----------

